# Global Warming....The Proof



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 20, 2014)

I'd better wait until DB checks them out and okays the 'figures'.


----------



## Casper (Jan 20, 2014)

:goodone:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 20, 2014)

The theory that female underwear can be used as a lower troposphere temperature proxy has already been falsified:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 20, 2014)

Just as well I waited to laugh then.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok ladies, how in the hell can that last pair of underwear be comfortable? I mean come on, floss is for you teeth not your butt. I've actually thought about getting a pair just to see. I mean who wants to go through the day with a string in your butt crack? I try real hard to keep stuff out of there, you know if sometimes your underwear bunches up or something. Sheeesh!!!!

I'll stay in the 1950's or even the 1900's don't look bad at all. 

All hail granny pants!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 21, 2014)

And then along came 2000...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 21, 2014)

I've regressed from the the '80's and now stuck in the '50's, don't think I'll make it long enough to reach the 1900's thankfully...For sure will never progress to the '90's.  Nothing stuck in my butt crack plez!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> Ok ladies, how in the hell can that last pair of underwear be comfortable? I mean come on, floss is for you teeth not your butt. I've actually thought about getting a pair just to see. I mean who wants to go through the day with a string in your butt crack? I try real hard to keep stuff out of there, you know if sometimes your underwear bunches up or something. Sheeesh!!!!
> 
> I'll stay in the 1950's or even the 1900's don't look bad at all.
> 
> All hail granny pants!



I have a pair I bought out of curiosity, with some coaxing of course. layful:  Well, never did wear them out of the house, lol.  I'd have to say from the choices, that I'm stuck in the 70s.    I use to have some panties that I bought at Mervyn's, many moons ago, before they shut those stores down.  I loved them, French cut leg, which I always like, up to this day, and made of terry cloth.  Been searching for some ever since, but can't find them anywhere, came in nice colors too.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 21, 2014)

*Seabreeze*:





> Been searching for some ever since, but can't find them anywhere, came in nice colors too.



You know this should go under the Pet Peeve thread..why does it always happen that when you find something you really like, they never make it again.  The same thing happened to me on the brand of panties I really liked.  I've learned that if I like something to buy a lifetime supply...I just didn't expect to live this long, so now I have no panties..LOL


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2014)

I hear ya loud and clear Ozarkgal, I don't know how many times I gripe about something we like that's been discontinued.  You're right, if you like something, buy a lifetime supply!  That accounts for the 40 packages (4 each) of 60W incandescent light bulbs in the basement, if I outlive the supply, I'll be grateful enough to buy whatever junk they're pushing people to use at that time.


----------

